# Forum > News > Contests >  WoW - Mists of Pandaria Key, Prepaid Gamecard (EU)

## ProfitM

Ok, So to promote this new thing im starting.

I will give away either a Mist of Pandaria, 60 Days Prepaid Gamecard. (You Choose)

To be eligible you need to post in my thread.

1. Have a reputation of 5 +
2. No scam history.
3. Select which offer you would like to receive, Mist of Pandaria or 60 Day Prepaid Gamecard.
4. Writing skype name 

You need to be registered BEFORE my topic was created! To prevent people creating accounts just for this.

Posting twice is not allowed.

Remember these keys are EU keys.

Contest ends 8th of december.

Be sure to check my facebook page for upcoming giveaways etc.

```
http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProfitM-WoW-Giveaways-And-Sales/372670142821415?ref=ts&fref=ts
```


Congratz to Nikozor. for winning,

----------


## TheDefile

60 day prepaid gamecard here.

Skype: jennn.hartz

----------


## HollowHD

Nice giveaway !  :Smile:  

Mist of Pandaria key 
Skype: localhost.grp

Thanks.

----------


## kozzzan

Love these giveaways! 

Mist of pandaria key
skype: ariavaladi

----------


## Thunderofnl

I would like a Mists of Pandaria key.

Skype: (I will PM you for that because I don't want it public  :Smile: )

----------


## azuro

Mist of pandaria key

Skype: Gleidrownsyouall

----------


## Lokiskye

I'd love a MoP key!
Skype : Axel.Sandgren

----------


## jimmys96

I would love a 60day prepaid card  :Big Grin:  <3
skype: jimmys996

----------


## wurstbr0t

Awesome giveaway!

Mist of Pandaria Key please.

Skype: lukas.kainer

----------


## Yuuzikha

Mist key would be great!

Skype: Gladher1

----------


## Creez330

MoP Key!
Skype is: Asshat9

Cheers mate

----------


## Hyourin

Greetings!

60-days card would be greatly appreciated.

Skype name: hyourin69

Thank you in advance, kind Sir!

----------


## Falkeid

60 Days Prepaid Gamecard would be awesome as I cant afford my own right now >.<

Skype name = FalkeidCore

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Dante

I'd love to get a mist of pandaria key for my bot account :P cba to buy it myself since i don't play, just bot proffesions...

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

I'd like a 60 days prepaid card please  :Smile: 
skype: wow.superior

----------


## aionic11

Can I get a MoP key?  :Big Grin:  
Skype: sergiorpereira1

Thanks for the giveaway

----------


## floWWW

60 Days Prepaid Gamecard
Skype: ea1995

Nice giveaway mate!

----------


## Breakdown88

Mist of Pandaria key 
Skype: seth.s.yocum

----------


## Synrithh

Would be nice with a 60 days gamecard key!

Skype: filip.malm

----------


## simeonch

Can't really afford my next gamecard 
skype simeon2508, great giveaway

----------


## 1itay1

i would like the 60 Days Prepaid Gamecard

skype: itay28193

----------


## nazgul111

I would love a MoP key :Wink: 

Skype: Witchking511

----------


## midnightzak

60 day gamecard - PM sent with skype info! Thanks for the contest!

----------


## abovegod

Would love a MoP key  :Smile: 

Skype: zaraki89kenpachi

Skickat från min GT-N8010 via Tapatalk 2

----------


## Thomja

Would like the GC  :Smile: 

not posting my skype here due to safety reasons. Would love to get a PM if I win. Good luck to everyone.

----------


## Elektropop

I'd love a MoP key  :Smile: 
In case I win I'll PM you my Skype if that's ok (Rather not have it public, no offence.).

----------


## Talica

60days game card <3

Skype: stephen.flaherty37

----------


## tezzarist

I would like a Mists of Pandaria key.

----------


## LoveOne

60 days gamecard would be awesome
skype: stef_last02

----------


## DeathComesForU

Would like the 60 Day Prepaid Gamecard :P

skype: saronia123

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

MOP Key
Skov1993
Thanks for the hosting a contest, always appreciated :-)

----------


## Dirtpetit

Mists of Pandaria ket
Skype: Dirtpetit

Rep will be given out to you once a member get his reward (Any member). Nice of you doing giveaway!

----------


## oppiz2

Mists of Pandaria Key!

Skype: darkstar2608

----------


## BuloZB

game time cupon
skype:bulo_pl

----------


## Smiie

I would love a MoP key

skype: Smiiewow

----------


## Zomtorg

60 Days Prepaid Gamecard
Skype: baaatiissstaaa
Respect for the contest  :Wink: .

----------


## Gualtieri

Mist key would be great  :Smile: 

Skype: Zarko110

Sweet giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## Nyarly

That's an awesome way of starting a business  :Big Grin: 
I'd like a 60 day prepaid gamecard !
My skype username : nanacry
Thank you !

----------


## Shadowsteppa

60 day prepaid gamecard

Skype name is lewis_spencer

Cheers mate!

----------


## phantom325

Mists of Pandaria Key
Skype: Asevenx333

----------


## ReidE96

Mists of Pandaria - I'll PM you my Skype.

----------


## Winsane

MoP key

Skype: Wincake

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

I'd love a 60 day game card  :Smile:  

Skype: I'll pm it to you in case I win  :Smile:  

Thanks for being so nice and doing this giveaway 

Gesendet von meinem R800i mit Tapatalk

----------


## duderest

60 day card if you happen to pick me.

Skype: duders.duderson

----------


## Zaxer

MoP key if you pick me!  :Smile: 

Skype: menviggoviggo

----------


## aty123

I like that there are persons like this in the world :P

I would like a 60 days gamecard if I win.

Skype: joey.e

----------


## TriedFailed

60 days pre-paid

skype : triedfailed1

----------


## wowsc4p3

I'd like a MoP key.
My skype is (a v a t a r s c a p e y) without the spaces
Sorry for any typo, sent using Siri.

----------


## daCoder

I will also take part in this contest.

Choosing the "Mist of Pandaria" key  :Smile: 
Skype: using a private message (don't want to make it public)

Good luck to everybody  :Smile:

----------


## karvaperse

Mop key
Skype: perenner666

----------


## EmiloZ

Thanks for hosting a contest like this!

Would love the gamecard
skype: kryssing

Gave you +5 rep for doing something like it!

----------


## gamer6321

i'd like the 60 day prepaid game card
Skype: gamer6321

----------


## irfanqureshi

though I dont have much rep but I am long time suppoter of this amazing site.

I would prefer 60day EU game time couz its beyond my reach to buy from my hard earned money.

60day EU card.
Skype : wolfy.pg

----------


## Owning

Game time card 
Skype wkl217

----------


## pepan92

Mist of Pandaria key 
Skype: pepan921

Thanks! :P

----------


## oclog1

Choosing Mists of pandaria key ^^
Skype: mudkiipz3

nice to see a contest like this! goodluck to everyone entering ^^

----------


## ub313

i'd like the 60 day prepaid game card
Skype: ub313xena

----------


## MMOSlave

60 Day Prepaid Gamecard
Skype: MMOSlave

----------


## squee666

i would like 60 days prepaid card please.
skype name: squee667

----------


## vianko

I wold like 60d too  :Smile: 
skype: shadow15124

if i win please let me know with pm if i will not respond because im not on skype all time, good luck to all

----------


## SpyroPT

I would like to win the 60 day prepaid gamecard.
Skype: spyropt

----------


## Snowee

I want the60 Day Prepaid Gamecard.
Skype: PM please, dont want it public

----------


## niguz

Would like to have the 60 Day Prepaid Gamecard.
I would also prefer giving you my skype only via pm.

thanks & greetings =)

----------


## Disphotic

Would love a 60 day gamecard EU  :Smile: 

Skype: PMed you

----------


## Suckaah

60 day prepaid card please  :Smile: 

skype: suckaah1992

----------


## Kripto

would love 60 days gametime card!

----------


## nav4321

Mists of pandaria key, thanks buddy skype - justforyousales

----------


## Fen666

Mists of pandaria EU key.. 
Skype: Ez0-Fenrir

----------


## viperix

Nice idea for giveaway.
MoP cd-key will be nice to get : )
skype name. striker_sniper

----------


## orangepig

Mists of pandaria EU key.. 
Skype: pm

----------


## Thimiaras

Great giveaway!
I realy want to win an EU gamecard!
Skype:efthimis.tsigaridas

----------


## Adosi

MoP Key would be great!  :Smile:  have a further nice day and skype = Nikozor. (with the .)

----------


## _TheMaster_

Skype = miguel.themaster, 60 days card if possible  :Smile: 

really great giveaway

----------


## marcinjak00

nice Giveaway !!  :Wink: 

Mists of Pandaria EU key there  :Smile: 
skype: pherphiam

----------


## Derpina

I'd like MoP EU key please
skype: sapporing

----------


## bakuthegod

I would love a Mists of Pandaria cd key 
skype: bakuthegod
^

----------


## Freefall552

I would love to win a 60 day game card.

My skype is: Freefall552

----------


## Maccer

Would like to get Mists of Pandaria key!

Thanks.
Skype: mark8b

----------


## MasqLB

Would like to enter for a MOP key.
Skype: MasqLB

thanks

----------


## Reflection

Signing up for a 60 day gamecard.
Skype: patrik.ronnlund

----------


## Razkaz

60 day pre-paid gamecard!
Skype: Kamoz,
Including the ","

----------


## HighFred

Sounds extremely awesome! I'd love to get the MoP  :Smile: 
Skype name is: jenson-000

----------


## Evankeliumi

I felt relaxed this morning. mopkey

skype: comfort-

----------


## KingCamel

Mist of Panderia... 
SKype - KingCamel3032

----------


## Legari

Yoh, MoP, thanks for doing this.
Chinordobes

----------


## SmokinSquirrel

Mist of Pandaria key
Skype: Wowgoldstormscale

----------


## outsider141

Mist of Pandaria key 
Skype: deanisprolol

----------


## Harambeqt

60 day prepaid.
Skype: succy123

----------


## attackruby

Mist of Pandaria Key
Skype: Endsinruby

Would greatly appreciate it!!! Thank you!

----------


## albaslayer

Mists of Pandaria key 
Skype: albaslayer

----------


## Thaadevil

Mist of Pandaria, thaadevil96  :Wink:  Contests are always fun & I wish everyone GL!

----------


## mirdanek84

I would like: *Mist of Pandaria*

Skype: *bosta123workhere*

----------


## Phrixlol

60 day prepaid gamecard  :Wink: 

Skype: phrixlol123

----------


## Jogex

A MoP Key would be greatly appreciated!  :Big Grin: 

Skype: lille-meg1

----------


## alecs91

60 day prepaid gamecard here.

Skype: cold_blood91

----------


## Axorod

I love the contests ^^
MoP cdkey
skype:Ajdontno98

----------


## pwdcore

bet i wont be able to join  :Frown:

----------


## VoTuUS

MoP key please ^^

skype: ddrey0

----------


## Shadowsteppa

A mop key would be very much appreciated  :Smile: 

Lewis_spencer is my skype

----------


## Sandis

MoP Key please.
Skype: GametimeBySandis

How do you choose winner? :P, And where will you announce it?  :Smile:

----------


## marsa

World of Warcraft Mist of Pandaria key will be great to my Cata accs :Smile: 
Skype-Chriss-mm

----------


## dumars

60 days gametime  :Smile:  

Skype: efterfesten

----------


## mobikenobi

MOP Please
Skype: HelplessKitten

Thanks for running this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wasikpp

Its santa claus day today in Poland !

Gamecard pwetty pleaseseseses

Skype : Wasikpp

----------


## Sweking

Gift: 60 Day Prepaid Gamecard.  :Smile: 
Skype: Sweking94 

Regards,

----------


## Lofinko

Mists of Pandaria key please  :Smile: 

Skype: loficek

----------


## ProfitM

I have tryed to contact mark8b, The winner of this contest but he does not seem to respond. I will give him a day if not i will choose a new winner

----------


## Adosi

Just recived my MoP EU Key went smooth and thank you again for the giveaway realy did not think I would win!  :Big Grin:  have a further nice day man!

----------


## Mashadow

i would like the 60 days of prepaid gametime (EU) 
skypename : [email protected] 

thx if i win nice contest ! im about to get back into world of warcraft so i can get rid of my tibia account then  :Smile:

----------


## phantom325

> i would like the 60 days of prepaid gametime (EU) 
> skypename : [email protected] 
> 
> thx if i win nice contest ! im about to get back into world of warcraft so i can get rid of my tibia account then


Do you even check OP date?
This thread was created in 2012. It is now 2013. I doubt this contest is still going on.

----------


## Unscrupulous

Especially because the poster above thanked the OP for winning

----------

